

AideRSS + GoogleReader = solve information overload  - igrigorik
http://gr.aiderss.com/
We launched a new firefox extension which intergrates PostRank into GoogleReader. Would love to hear some feedback. First come, first serve invites: http://gr.aiderss.com/?ycomb
======
igrigorik
We launched a new firefox extension which intergrates PostRank into
GoogleReader. Would love to hear some feedback. First come, first serve
invites: <http://gr.aiderss.com/?ycomb>

------
rouli
I just began working on a very similar idea :) anyway, how do you score the
posts, using bayesian filtering?

~~~
igrigorik
Not quite, it's more of a customized statistical function at this point --
Postrank. We're working on a whitepaper which will delve into the internals..

